# conversion of ultra mag XL II



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Acquired an ultra mag XL II with levelwind. Any suggestions on what to do to make it a casting machine?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

take the levelwind off.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

you are a dingbat. I was looking more for bearings, etc. I've heard this is a somewhat popular tournament casting reel so I am interested in what mods people make to it to make it a good tourney reel. Now I have no plans to enter any tourneys, but I was planning on only using this reel for casting practice.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

offtopic but whatever happen to Longcaster? He was a friendly fellow. Whenever a new user posted, he would reply with "At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum."


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

HuskyMD said:


> you are a dingbat. I was looking more for bearings, etc. I've heard this is a somewhat popular tournament casting reel so I am interested in what mods people make to it to make it a good tourney reel. Now I have no plans to enter any tourneys, but I was planning on only using this reel for casting practice.


 For a grass reel,remove the levelwind,get a set of bearings of your choice,add a knobie mag to it,balance the spool and try different oils. It depends on your ability to cast also the rod will play a big part along with what weight you will be useing. Hope this helps.:beer:


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

make it look like this!!

pic from Bill's Custom Reels.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

on the 'breakaway' board , in the 'how to section ; there is an article that might help ya out 
derf


----------



## VG30E (Oct 14, 2006)

Check PM, Rich


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Try this.

http://www.myfishcasting.org/modmag.html


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

SeaSalt said:


> make it look like this!!
> 
> pic from Bill's Custom Reels.


HA HA! I Own THAT very reel...got it from bill a couple of weeks or a month ago. Great little piece of work..Smokin 125g casting machine..screams like a Ferrari.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Barty,

I would get it checked - all my reels are whisper quiet.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Not what I mean Led, It has that Hi pitch whine when you rip one out there..No vibration..just a smooth scream


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

SeaSalt said:


> offtopic but whatever happen to Longcaster? He was a friendly fellow. Whenever a new user posted, he would reply with "At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum."


Is that the same guy they call Danville?

If so, he told me he sold his computer. If you want any work done by him, you can contact chris storrs.

If that's the same guy. 

I ain't 100 percent sure.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Different dude,Not Danville


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

barty b said:


> Different dude,Not Danville


Man, I've killed waaaay too many brain cells in my life.

Sorry. 

Danville does some nice work, though. That much I do know.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

SeaSalt said:


> offtopic but whatever happen to Longcaster? He was a friendly fellow. Whenever a new user posted, he would reply with "At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum."


Good question I would like to know what happened to Richard myself.


----------

